# M Wheel Installed



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Where's Chris (aka webguy) ?
> 
> I remember him saying that he hated M-Wheel, no ?  *


I loathe the M-wheel Alex, loathe.

:flipoff: Again Pete looks great. :thumbup: And folks he's not kidding, he's OCD probably just as much as alee!

"Your car is a mess, but how is your M-wheel?"

"Faboolus!"


----------



## K1 (Mar 8, 2002)

Very nice Ack! New sig! New sig!


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Ack said:


> *
> 
> That's the problem with trying to sell it. No one is going to want to spend $700 or more for a sport wheel & airbag *


There ARE some people willing to buy the sport wheel, though don't expect to get much. Sold mine on eBay for $65 plus shipping as I couldn't see it not being used and laying around.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Looks great... wish I had the correct airbag. 

Anybody know if the M3's use a beefier shift knob or is it the same as all the other non-M E46's?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *Looks great... wish I had the correct airbag.
> 
> Anybody know if the M3's use a beefier shift knob or is it the same as all the other non-M E46's? *


I'm 99.9% positive it's the same shift knob, just a 6spd. Also isn't the M knob lighted?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Closer said:


> *:yikes: :yikes: Very Very Nice Ack!!! Seeing yours puts me one step closer to biting the bullet and getting one for my car!!!:thumbup: *


As I told Chris, if you can find the money for it, get it. Its worth every penny!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *I'm 99.9% positive it's the same shift knob, just a 6spd. Also isn't the M knob lighted? *


You've been in my car how many times Chris . . . yeah, the M knob is lit.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ack said:


> *
> 
> You've been in my car how many times Chris . . . yeah, the M knob is lit.  *


But of course!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> I loathe the M-wheel Alex, loathe.*


You wha?!? Hunh?!? How?!? Why?!?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> You wha?!? Hunh?!? How?!? Why?!? *


Only because we all love what we can't have.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

operknockity said:


> *
> You betcha!!!!!
> 
> List on the black stitch version is $450 (ouch) but it can be had for right about $300 (plus shipping) if you shop around and get a discount for being a BMW CCA member.
> ...


As of this morning, $315 with CCA discount from Cutter (excluding shipping and tax), and Manny was _very_ quick to respond to my email request :thumbup:


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

Cliff:
you didn't happen to ask what those other steering wheel part numbers [posted above...] were, did you?...

Vic


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Manny confirmed that 32 34 2 282 022 is the part number for the wheel with black stitching -- I had included the part number in the request in the neighborhood of a question mark.


----------



## ezzthetic (Aug 24, 2002)

With the talk about airbags... Does this mean that you can't swap the M wheel for a standard non-sport wheel without swapping the airbag as well?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

ezzthetic said:


> *With the talk about airbags... Does this mean that you can't swap the M wheel for a standard non-sport wheel without swapping the airbag as well? *


Correct, you cannot swap non-sport from the M3 wheel without replacing the airbag too.


----------



## ezzthetic (Aug 24, 2002)

Thanks Jeff,
So, that throws the price over the 1k mark then huh?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

ezzthetic said:


> *Thanks Jeff,
> So, that throws the price over the 1k mark then huh? *


Not sure how much a airbag costs but I assume so


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Ack said:


> *
> 
> If the wheel looks extra shiny, that's due to the leather conditioner I just applied to it. It probably didn't need it, but I have OCD so . . .
> *


Please tell me you are kidding - you put slippery stuff on your steering wheel??? :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: M Wheel Installed*



Raffi said:


> *Please tell me you are kidding - you put slippery stuff on your steering wheel??? :yikes: :yikes: *


:lmao: :lmao:

Hellz yeah! Makes it much easier to take turns with one finger! 

:lmao: :lmao:

You're right of course. It's funny, though... you have a habit of noticing people's steering wheel habits. I remember you giving one of the participants a hard time on the DV run for not holding at 9:00 and 3:00.


----------

